# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Minsitri Gjerman: Islami s'ka vend ne Gjermani

## Opake Opinga

_Vetem tri dite pas hyrjes ne pune, Ministri i ri Gjerman i Ministrise se Puneve te Mbrendshme .....tha qe "Islami ne nuk Gjermani nuk eshte nje gje qe mbeshtetet nga historia, ne asnje kohe."_


Lexojeni krejt ne Anglisht po deshtet, po i tha pas vrasjes se ushtareve Amerikan nga terroristi muslimano-Kosovar Arid Uka. 

http://www.haaretz.com/print-edition...rmany-1.347329



> Just three days into the job, Germany's new interior minister is already causing his government a headache after wading into a highly delicate debate about multiculturalism and claiming Islam was not a key part of the German way of life. "Islam in Germany is not something supported by history at any point," Hans-Peter Friedrich told journalists on his first day as Thomas de Maiziere's replacement on Thursday.
> 
> Friedrich was speaking in the context of a probe by German authorities into last Wednesday's killing of two U.S. airmen at Frankfurt Airport,* in which it is believed the 21-year-old Kosovan suspect Arid Uka was a lone operator motivated by radical Islamist beliefs*.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

70 vjet me pare, gjermanet si ky thane se Judaizmi ne Gjermani nuk ka perkrahje historike....

----------


## alem_de

Ai ka thene se : Islamizmi nuk eshte pjese e Gjermanise,kulture e saje.( Islam gehört nicht zu Deutshland)

----------


## MafiaWarz

Ani de kurgjo spaska rrejt.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Ai ka thene se : Islamizmi nuk eshte pjese e Gjermanise,kulture e saje.( Islam gehört nicht zu Deutshland)


Ti keshtu e kupton apo jo,kaq qe islami nuk eshte kulture gjermane?!!!! Ka shume mundesi qe ju te mendoni se ai ndjehet dhe i gezuar dhe krenar qe kjo kulture tashme i perket 4 miljon turqeve ne gjermani(besoj se dhe shqiptaret e kosoves  duhet te jene brenda kesaj shifre ).Keto diskutime per fene te pakten per ne shqiptaret, pas ketij turpi qe na u shkaktua, duhet te na benin me te pergjegjshem si per te sotmen dhe per te ardhmen.Ska asgje per tu cudite qe islamiket shqiptare nuk fyhen nga kjo ngjarje dhe as nuk duan te dine se c'flet ministri gjerman, ato nuk fyhen, sepse ajo c'ka ka ndodhe nuk perben kontrast me ate c'ka ato mendojne.Une nuk shoh ndonje ndryshim qe kete turp kombetar mund ta bente kushdo nga islamiket radikale te forumit dhe aq me teper ndonje femer.Aty i keni shkrimet e tyre ku shprehin te njeten urejtje per amerikanet.Rradikalet isalmike shqiptar, nuk fyhen per motrat e tyre e tonat qe kane mbushe semaforet per te mbijetuar, as per burrat qe qesin grate per te njeten arsye, jo ato fyhen per grate e Sirise, Iranit, Afganistanit, apo vendit te kuranit. Atje e kemi hallin se per vete, normal do e hame turpin me buke.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Kur shkoi ne Turqi kryeministri tha: Une jam kryeminister edhe i myslimaneve...ne fakt . Mesa shoh gjermanet po futen ne loje, e kuptuan, e pesuan qe ta kuptonin.
Suksese ne pune Ministrit te ri gjerman sa me shpejt e me i suksesshem ne detyrimet e tij shteterore.

----------


## Zoti Basha

uau, kthim ne 'lavdine' e viteve 30 per gjermanine? ku vajten gjermanet habsburge qe diten si te luftonin dhe te bashkejetonin me islamin ne vecanti, e ne pergjithesi cdo fe, etni e kulture qe paten? ata qene gjermanet e vertet, jo keta sinjorinat e sotme qe me ngjajne gjithnje si dy hapa larg rikthimit ne diktature.

----------


## getomental

Kjo esht nje loj politike pasi qe kryeministri Turk Rexhep Taip Erdogan tri dit me par ne nje tubim ne Düsseldorf deklaroj se Turqive qe jan paisur me pasaporta Gjermane dot jau mundesoj te ken edhe nenshtetsi Turke.

----------


## wittstar

Jo more,e paska thene kete ministri i brendshem i ketij vendi.
Bukur fare.Shenje shume e mire.Tingellon si perestrojke gjermane.
Kjo do te thote per mua se pari qe gjermanet e paskan hedhe ne plehra J.W.Goethe :shenje progresi ne fushen e kultures.
Deri pak vite me pare ketu punohesh intensivisht per islamizimin e minoriteteve.

Kur shkoja ne nje kolegj ketu ne Gjermani ne vitet 2001-2004,jo vetem qe ne mence shihje gjithmone nje gjerman me callme te bardhe ne koke,por edhe docenti i lendes se programimit,nje entuziast i kultures arabe,fliste me pasion per boten arabe mes ores se mesimit,kur i thoshe se je shqiptar te klasifikonte menjehere automatikisht si musliman,ne nje kohe qe jashte dyerve te kolegjit angazhoheshin nga shteti gjerman bashkekombas tane me oferta granatash e pistolete.
Po c'thote ministri i ri me c'date behet djegja publikisht e librave te ndaluar???
Po si eshte plani?
Do mbyllen te gjitha xhamite???C'thuhet???
Mbase e zevendesojne leximin e Koranit me leximin kolektiv te "Mein Kampf"-it.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Gjermania dhe Suedia kunder Liberalizimit te Vizave per Shqiptaret e Kosoves !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hillirian-zo

> Ai ka thene se : Islamizmi nuk eshte pjese e Gjermanise,kulture e saje.( Islam gehört nicht zu Deutshland)




O shqiptar aj ju pergjigj juve, dhe ju tha juve se une apo shteti gjerman nuk e merr barr kete akt terorist.
Sepse ky akt eshte bere ne emer te fes. Kjo ke pergjigjje e pyetjes se shum shqiptarve: qe po thon se ky ishte shtetas gjerman ( :djall i fshehur: Arid Uken :djall i fshehur: )A ju kujtohet ky rasti i kti teroristi.

----------


## the admiral

> Kjo esht nje loj politike pasi qe kryeministri Turk Rexhep Taip Erdogan tri dit me par ne nje tubim ne Düsseldorf deklaroj se Turqive qe jan paisur me pasaporta Gjermane dot jau mundesoj te ken edhe nenshtetsi Turke.


erdogani i tha atyre qe duhet te integrohen sa me mire ne gjermani, por me pare duhet te mesojne turqishten dhe pastaj gjermanishten

----------


## the admiral

keto jane bere qesharake fare.

presidenti gjerman tha para pak muajsh: Der Islam *gehört* zu Deutschland.



tani ky ministri (sapo u be minister) thote *gehört nicht*. sdq jo te gjithe e mbeshtesin:

----------


## urani29

Po ky ka te drejt qfar do te thot per Gjermani sepse esht vendi i tij dhe ka baz krishtere e ne nuk duhet me na hi ne udh hiq.
Sikur ne qe kemi drejt te thom qa dojm dhe ta drejtoj si dojm Shqiperin dhe Kosoven.
Ne Shqiperi dhe Kosov problemi i fes nuk ka qen kurr po disa njerz te paguar nga Serbia duan ta paraqesin siproblem fen.
Nuk po jap emra sepse jemi ba bajat ti permend ata emra.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> uau, kthim ne 'lavdine' e viteve 30 per gjermanine? ku vajten gjermanet habsburge qe diten si te luftonin dhe te bashkejetonin me islamin ne vecanti, e ne pergjithesi cdo fe, etni e kulture qe paten? ata qene gjermanet e vertet, jo keta sinjorinat e sotme qe me ngjajne gjithnje si dy hapa larg rikthimit ne diktature.


gjermanet u zgjuan , mu ne fund e kuptuan qe me njerez qe kan tradita kafshrore nuk jetohet ! 

Ju muslimanet nuk jeni te afte te jetoni ne shoqeri moderne ! 

Viktima kerkoni ju ? shtete qe vetem ju japim edhe si demshperblim ju vini bomba ?! 

Shume mire e ka thene ky ministri !!!

----------


## chino

> Ani de kurgjo spaska rrejt.


Po pra. I vetmi problem eshte tek mungesa e te logjikuarit tek muslimanet. 

Nuk ka parti politike ne Gjermani, e cila nga vetekuptueshmeria e saj me themel eshte nje refuzuese rrenjesore e Islamit. Secila parti qe mer qeverisjen, do te kerkoje te realizoje veten. Dhe me realizimin e vetes, automatikisht do debohet Islami. 

Do ndjehesha i ofenduar sikur te kisha kryer klasen e 4 fillore dhe te mos kuptoja kete gje kaq te thjeshte.

----------


## loneeagle

bravo shume mire e ka. jane bere keta tru shplaret si kafshe marrin jeta te pafajshme pa problem. akoma nuk me hiqet nga mendja kur lexova nje ushtar amerikan i kishte thene nenes vet shpetova nga rreziku jam ne gjermani.

----------


## optimus.prime

ta shofim si do rrjedh puna...por une mendoj se çdo gje qe ndalohet, vetem sa vjen e shtohet...sikur qe po shtohet çdo dite numri i muslimaneve ne te gjitha shtetet europiane...

----------


## chino

> ta shofim si do rrjedh puna...por une mendoj se çdo gje qe ndalohet, vetem sa vjen e shtohet...sikur qe po shtohet çdo dite numri i muslimaneve ne te gjitha shtetet europiane...


... pershkak te mos aftesise per te mbijetuar ne vendet e tyre, pra ne vendet e organizuara sipas fese islame...

----------


## optimus.prime

jo jo jo...shtetas te po atij vendi, psh Angli, France, Gjermani etj etj...me origjine te shteteve qe i permenda....hajde mos u mundoni te na hidhni hi syve....

----------

